# A Spanish Souvenir ...Cartel Watch



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this ar a car boot during recent trip to Spain, it's a Cartel 15j...I can't recognise the movement or date though guessing at mid late 1940's?

It runs sort of ok I think the top jewel is cracked on the pallet wheel, anyway it was cheap at 5 euro and it's cleaned up ok, it's also pretty big for it's time at 41mm inc crown, bezel and back are stainless steel;

before;


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

during case/ dial cleaning;


















and after;


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

EB 1197N or similar


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The Cartel Watch Co. was an american importer from New York. Alas I don't know the movement.

Andreas


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

fyi, 

Roy had a gold plated version on his latest site update .


----------

